# I don't know how to germinate



## skullcandy (Mar 29, 2013)

:holysheep:I just got some seeds critical kush, pinnapple chuck, & blue lemon thai all seeds are fem thing is I have one seed of each, and really need them to survive, I have never germinated. the blue lemon will grow out doors spring is starting where I live the other two will be DWC in a tent. what would be the best or easiest way to start all three and how big do I get them before I can transplant them to the dwc and the other to  large pot planter out doors :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi skullcandy,
this is my favorite way to germinate:  hmmp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

I enjoy using Rapid Rooters or rockwool when running my DWC. I do it having 2 trays, one holds water the other holds the plugs about 1/4" above water level. I transplant as soon as a bunch of roots start poking out

For soil, I use soil, planted about 1/4" down.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 29, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I enjoy using Rapid Rooters or rockwool when running my DWC. I do it having 2 trays, one holds water the other holds the plugs about 1/4" above water level. I transplant as soon as a bunch of roots start poking out
> 
> For soil, I use soil, planted about 1/4" down.



can I start the soil in say a solo cup does in need drain holes at the bottom


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi skullcandy,
> this is my favorite way to germinate:  hmmp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide



my seeds say barneys farm will this make a difference. I know silly question sorry I think I am nervous


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2013)

You should have holes in the bottom for sure, many germ techniques work, i just drop them in water for 24 hours and then into cups of soil, GL


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> my seeds say barneys farm will this make a difference. I know silly question sorry I think I am nervous



No, thats a good germ technique Rose has given to you, will work for all seeds.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

I have had great success with that way. Don't be nervous, they grow alongside the road and germinate with out us...you can do it.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

I have holes in the bottom and sides of a Solo cup.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2013)

i drop them into a glass of water---set them on a warm surface like the cable box---usually crack in a couple days---drop into 1 gal soil pots with the tail pointed down---water and patiently wait for them to break ground


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 29, 2013)

good read rosebud thanks.

what type of soil can be used for germination a potting soil or a fertalized one like FFOF


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

Use seed starter. It has no nutes.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2013)

Try this method. 

Put seed in glass of water. Allow to germinate. Place in soil after germinated. 

See how easy that was? :hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 9, 2013)

_*Thought that this might be a little help to your grow.

*_Germination:
This is the initial stage of growth and occurs when your seeds embryo  cracks open and the seedling produces a root. This root fixes itself  into the soil and pushes the newborn seeding up and over the soil  surface. Following surface contact two embryonic leaves open outwards to  receive sunlight, pushing the empty seed shell away from the seedling.  It takes anywhere between 12 hours to 3 weeks for seeds to germinate.  Once the plant has reached this stage it goes into the seedling stage.


Seedling Stage:
After the first pair of embryonic leaves are receiving light, the plant  will begin to produce another small set of new leaves. These leaves are  different from the last and may have some Marijuana characteristics such  as the three rounded finger shaped points. As the seedling grows more  of these leaves are formed and bush upwards along with a stem. Some  stems are very weak at this stage and need the support of a small thin  wooden stake tied to the seedling with some fine thread. The seedling  stage can last between 1 and 3 weeks. At the end of the seedling stage  your plant will have maybe 4  8 new leaves. Some of the old bottom  leaves may drop off.


Vegetative Growth:
The plant now begins to grow at the rate which its leaves can produce  energy. At this stage the plant needs all the light and food it can get.  It will continue to grow upwards producing new leaves as it moves  along. It will also produce a thicker stem with thicker branches and  with more fingers on the leaves. It will eventually start to show its  sex. When it does this it is time for the plants pre-flowering stage.  It can take anywhere between 1 and 5 months for the plant to hit this  next stage.


Pre-flowering:
At this stage the plant slows down in developing its height and starts  to produce more branches and nodes. The plant fills out in the  pre-flowering stage. During this phase of the plant cycle your plant  will start to show a calyx which appears where the branches meet the  stem (nodes). Pre-flowering can take anywhere between 1 day to 2 weeks.


Flowering:
During this stage the plant continues to fill out. The plant will show  its sex clearly. The male plant produces little balls that are clustered  together like grapes. The female plant produces little white/cream  pistils that look like hairs in a pod. Each of the plants will continue  to fill out more and their flowers will continue to grow. It can take  anywhere between 4 to 16 weeks for the plant to fully develop its  flowers. During this time the males pollen sacks would have burst  spreading pollen to the female flowers.


Seed:
The female plant will produce seeds at this point if she has received  viable pollen from a male plant. The seeds grow within the female bud  and can take anywhere between 2 weeks to 16 weeks, to grow to full  maturity. The female pistils may change colour before finally bursting  the seedpods, sending them to the soil below. (Breeders like to collect  their seed before the seedpods burst.)


_*smoke in peace*_
_*KingKahuuna:icon_smile:*_


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 9, 2013)

evry bit helps thanks kuhuuna


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2013)

everyone's given you such good info, I'll throw my germ technique which  really isn't much of one.

Put seed in individual cups of water or shot glasses of water until it sink (around a day)

Once it sinks, Presoak Miracle Grow Seedling Starter Mix. Put 1/8" to 1/4" inch deep hole and drop in seed. 5 daze later they'll be popping their heads up. 

Most ppl don't put them under light right away but I do to keep it nice and moist and warm, so as soon it sheds its helmet and shows it's coteyldon's, they'll be able to take in that beautiful light.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 9, 2013)

your right they all have including you 7green eyes I am just going to try a few of them till I find one I like


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 10, 2013)

_*Some of the deeper Skinny,

Soaking seeds in water/wet  paper towels is a method which can be used for old seeds (3+ years) that  are drying up and losing germination power; and for pure land race  equatorial strains such as from Africa. Fresh seeds have a healthy  embryo whose cells are filled with water, but excess water causes the  cells to bloat, depletes oxygen and leads to the tissue rotting away  before the seed embryo can germinate. 

Old seeds have lost water in the cell tissue, the embryo starts to  shrivel, which is why germination rates drop the older the seeds are.  Therefore, old seeds (ie. 3+ years) can soak up more water before  adverse conditions cause them to rot. This is one of the main reasons  why various seed stock reacts differently to pre-germination methods. 

Some growers make the mistake of soaking seeds in water for up to 1-2  days because it may have worked in the past with other seeds. This does  not mean, however, that this method can be used for all seeds. In fact,  old stock or equatorial cannabis seeds should only be soaked in water  for a few hours at the most. 

 Warm heating pad,  sterile non bleached,  no color,  and no pretty patterns using coloring at all for using paper towels. 

I have seen lots of folks try to sprout beans using this method, but they all forget that those plates get cold.

 Remember that beans dropped by the mother plant outdoors have to go through a dormant time, (winter) usually. 

Then the spring warm up of the ground trips the beans into sprouting. The  conditions have to be pretty much correct for this to happen in nature.

 Go slow, and set it all in place first before you introduce the beans.  For the beans early life I prefer to use distilled water, but as soon as  the bean is established in soil I start to use my aquarium water. The  young plants love the small amounts of nitrates from the fish  excretions, and the uneaten food.

Timing for the introduction to light is also important.

A new start pokes it's head above the soil, and starts utilizing light immediately...

 You do not want to use a 400 watt HPS on newborn's ya know ?.  A soft  grow cfl will work for a week or two until baby starts to toughen up a  tad. Only after baby has a good start then you want to introduce  stronger lighting, and a fan for plant movement to help toughen the  stalk. As with all plants easy does it...

Good luck and let us know how you are doing on your project won't you...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:*_


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2013)

Just dropping off my $0.02. 

First time germing, I tried a cup of water, did it for 24 hours... after the first few hours I "tapped them" to get them to sink to the bottom. I only got 3 of 5 for my first go at germing. 

Since then, I've used the paper towel method and not only am I 100% for germ rate, they've germed SO fast every single time. 

I put a double paper towel down, in a saucer type dish... soak it so it's fully wet. Place the seeds, then put another double paper towel over and pour water on that until fully soaked. Next day, tap roots. Next night.. plant them. 

I'll never stray from the paper towel method again. 

Also, random note... I think I want to deal with seeds for the rest of existence. Clones just die on me, and I KNOW I'm doing the process perfectly! I'm quite sure heat stress was the only reason I haven't done only but 2 successful clones out of about 20 :confused2:


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 10, 2013)

_*Beans popping,

  yessir that is good to hear. So skull,  now in the end run of germinating what do you hope to have that is viable and growing ?. Pulling up a small chair to watch, Hope you don't mind an audience...LOL

smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Also, random note... I think I want to deal with seeds for the rest of existence. Clones just die on me, and I KNOW I'm doing the process perfectly! I'm quite sure heat stress was the only reason I haven't done only but 2 successful clones out of about 20 :confused2:




Hey dgf
How do you clone. .? What solution gel powder ya use??
Light temp all them jazzy info. 

I got discouraged on me cloning at first. Then again when we moved to this bloody heck hole of a place. 
I now use distilled or RO water. Not my tap due to its 300-420 ppm. 
Build yourself a cheap aero cloner 

I have been using dyna gros kln rooting solution n have found that is the chem I get the best results.  
I also have been doing it like multis post n zip lock bags for yrs now. Works good if you need to jam a lot of em in a small space. Toss em in corner warm some light n in 10-14 days pop we got rooters. 
One of these days u will get a pheno u just want too keep. 
Ps: a sterile area n working tools is a must. Followed by a 45 degree final cut under water. 

Every time you trim. Try to root it. Try several methods. N label every clone to each method gonna toss em mise well practice with em. 
LH.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2013)

*Hey dgf:* Hello, how are you? 

*How do you clone. .? What solution gel powder ya use?? Light temp all them jazzy info:* I will cut my clones, and put right into water.. in which at that point I cut its final 45° cut and then cut up the center (all done in water). After that, I place directly into uncontaminated Clonex Gel and then directly into a Rapid Rooter that is in a clone dome tray. After that I put the dome on and spray good in the dome... keeping it to the side to just get residual light from my T5's.  I open the dome everyday, spraying them and spraying the dome. The third time I tried cloning, I even used GH rooting compound (unsure of name right now) that you add to the tray water in the dome's tray. 

*I got discouraged on me cloning at first. Then again when we moved to this bloody heck hole of a place. I now use distilled or RO water. Not my tap due to its 300-420 ppm. Build yourself a cheap aero cloner: * My water from well is 33 ppm's  I have excellent mountain water. I was thinking of building the aero cloner. . . even then, I'm quite sure my issues were heat stress related, with the room hitting hit 90's many times. 

*I have been using dyna gros kln rooting solution n have found that is the chem I get the best results.  
I also have been doing it like multis post n zip lock bags for yrs now. Works good if you need to jam a lot of em in a small space. Toss em in corner warm some light n in 10-14 days pop we got rooters. 
One of these days u will get a pheno u just want too keep. 
Ps: a sterile area n working tools is a must. Followed by a 45 degree final cut under water: * Yeah, used the Clonex Gel assuming it was a decent enough product. I still think it must be :confused2: I'll have to check multi's post then, it seems. And as for the pheno bit.. that has already happened! Out of the 9 that I harvested, there was 1 Blue OG plant that I just WISH I could've kept!! It was shorter and soooo much frost on the pleasant sized buds. That, and one other plant, didn't even get nute burned when the other 7 did, very much so! Absolute champion of a strain overall, by the way, that Blue OG. Purchasing more of that and more G13 Labs genetics for sure
LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

Start practicing. Lol
I would not make a cut up the centre. A lot off people will scare or scrape woody stems I use walmart powder for woody stems. Found it seems to work better. 

The less you do the to clone less stress is put on her. 
Try placing your clones under a13-24w cfl. Lot of times I'd place on counter top n under range light at night. 

I also misted domes. But not plants. Found a better respond this way. 
If your dome don't have ports opening every couple days will do for the first lil bit. N longer as time goes on. If no ports then I have used tooth picks or a pencil to prop up a lil if temps get too hot in there. But usually leave dome or bags closed for 2-5 days then start opening regularly. 

I can tell you how. Thg can tell you how nch can tell you how but its you that will have to find a system that works n a method you can adapt your own. 

I've combined several methods into one that I have found suits me and my gro. 
But trimming is the best practice. 
LH.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 11, 2013)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Beans popping,
> 
> yessir that is good to hear. So skull,  now in the end run of germinating what do you hope to have that is viable and growing ?. Pulling up a small chair to watch, Hope you don't mind an audience...LOL
> 
> ...



do not mind however I am almost done drying the seeds I germinated its been awhile simce I have posted this thread but I will be starting another sometime before the end of the year. it was a critical Kush she taste okay. with a good head change not much of a couch lock unless I smoke plenty at the moment I am doing the vape


----------



## DrFever (Aug 11, 2013)

Best way safest way is  get some @ss wipe   like  5 tissues  long  fold it up  place it in a  clear plastic container  spray the tissue till its really wet / moist  etc  then place seeds  1 - 2 inches apart on top of it   get another  5 tissue  fold it up an place it on top of seeds    again  soak  tissue thoroughly  place clear plastic top on container  then place near a window  where it will get sunlight or under flourescents       it needs to be  in the 70 degree range      within 24 hrs  seeds  will crack  leave them  there till you got 3 - 5 cm of growth 
*** Important  keep  tissues moist  with a daily  mist as well   wipe off  lid and spray lid  when placing it back 
 once ready to place seeds in  containers      do not man handle seed  but  use scissors  to cut  the tissue      use a  2  - 3 " container for first  transplant   add your medium of choice  which  should be  fairly damp  make a big enough hole   in middle   now   with  paper tissue cut  carefully    place seeds  with   tissue into the  hole  approx 1/2 " deep hole  don;t matter which  way seed goes in  as gravity will take care of it   roots always  grow down lol
 cover hole gently   and place your 2 - 3 "  pots into a clone tray  again mist  top and place cover on tray and under   lights    wa la   things are good to go


----------

